

Bootcards - 2a0c40
http://bootcards.org/

======
brwnll
Cards play a large part in Material Design. If you are interested in
implementing that type of design, enjoy the convinces of a CSS framework
(Icons, responsive grid, etc), and aren't married to Bootstrap I'd suggest
taking a look at [http://materializecss.com](http://materializecss.com)

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
Very cool framework. I tend to avoid using this sort of framework for my
applications because I'll usually end up having to hack around their
components and styles, or because I only need 1 or 2 components and I don't
wanna pull in everything. However, I'm definitely gonna be referencing some of
their stuff for my own implementations.

~~~
tschuy
You might also be interested in Google's own Polymer: [https://www.polymer-
project.org/1.0/](https://www.polymer-project.org/1.0/)

------
theelfismike
fix the aspect ratio on the ipad screenshot

------
techpeace
Could someone explain to me the difference between a "card" and any other
rectangular grouping of content?

~~~
kenbellows
Visually, a card often has a header and/or footer and is generally embeddable
into a standard article body (e.g. Twitter's embeddable tweet cards). Content-
wise, a card serves a very specific semantic purpose: presenting a self-
contained block of data to a user in a standalone way. The metaphor employed
here is something like a trading card or baseball card, such that a block of
data or metadata about a particular subject is called out in a self-contained
way that is easily understandable and digestable.

------
CodexArcanum
I just saw this the other day while researching card ui concepts for an idea I
was formulating. On the one hand, I'm very excited about how easy it will be
to make a card ui with this. On the other hand, I was kind of sad that I'm
coming into card ui so late that it's about to be the next big overused thing.

------
mc
There are actually two products: XControls.org, which augments IBM Domino
XPages and also XComponents.org for an Angular.js environment.

This is one of those open source tools that I'd love to see mature into a
commercial offering: emailing request tickets, getting bugs fixed, having
access to frequent release candidates, etc. I emailed them awhile back asking
for commercial license and inquiring about any support they could offer.
They're open to the idea, but seem very new to the game.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
A customer support team centered around a CSS theme? Seems a little
unrealistic.

~~~
mc
It's not just a CSS theme though. The XControls/Xcomponents libraries are
complex toolkits.

------
ddoolin
We've really taken to the "card" design here, too. We've mixed it with Packery
(our angular-packery for an Angular wrapper) using the card headers as drag
targets, which works really well. I haven't seen this library before but as we
need to get serious about organizing our implementation, this may come in
handy.

------
hliyan
We've been using this in one of our products for a while now -- no complaints.

------
tdoggette
Yes, yes! Everyone steal the best parts of WebOS and make 'em universal!

------
EMRo
I like the concept of card based design but this implementation reminds me of
Ext.JS almost.

------
winestock
timrpeterson

Your comment has been hellbanned for some reason. You may want to look into
it.

------
FractalNerve
Semantically a "Card" looks actually like a <Legend>

------
csense
Was hoping this would be a device with a bootloader capable of reading QR
codes printed on cards, or maybe a historical perspective about the boot
process of a punched card computer.

Clicked, was disappointed.

------
timrpeterson
Great resource, thanks!

I like it but it has a bit of a dated look to it. I think to really take off,
this project's UI should improve on Bootstrap itself, perhaps taking cues from
Material and iOS. Also, the icons are overused.

I get that this is just starting and it is emphasizing structural elements of
the UI, but it would be great to evolve the Bootstrap look which has some
residual heaviness to it IMHO.

